# leucomeles and galac mix breeding possible?



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

hi guys i have another question today. i would like to mix a breeding pair of leucomeles together with 3 unsexed adult galacs in a 2 foot heavily planted setup? any chance of the leucomeles breeding succesfully inside? or i shouldn't even think of mixing the two species at all because of aggression? im also unsure if the galacs might eat up the leucomeles eggs if they decide to lay. many thanks in advance


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Almost everyone around here will tell you it isn't best to mix. If you're interested in breeding then is best to keep them separate. Good luck.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Please do a search on 'mixing' and read, read, read, before you even think about it.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Friendly advice? Do. Not. Do. This.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow all 3 replies remarkably civil  (4 including my own)...Moluccan its your lucky day! 

P.S. This not a good idea. The frogs are different adult sizes and would basically inhabit the same niches in the vivarium. To much potential for conflict to do this remotely responsibly in a typical sized vivarium. In a viv the size of a walk in closet or a green house type setup you might be ok with a small group of each. 

General DB stance on this and relate is...Don't mix anything...If you are going to mix do stuff like a dart and an anole or gecko and maybe some fish...please no mixing morphs at all...certain darts in theory could mix well like some thumb species and a group of luecs or something in a large/tall viv. Only attempt mixing (If you insist on it) if you are knowledgeable about each species and preferably kept each separate for a good length of time prior to mixing. Mixing should not be done by new people in the hobby....Did I leave anything out? (This is just my general interpretation of DB general stances, others may vary)


----------



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks guys for your replies... you guys are so right i saw some aggression yesterday and i have seperated the species already. the leucomeles started mounting(which i think indicates they're fighting) the galacs even thought the galacs were bigger in size. i will keep this in mind NO MIXING


----------



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

one more quick question, in a group of my 5 leucomeles there's only 1 calling after observing for about a week, can i be certain that there's only 1 male in that group? or there might be other males just that they might not be calling( too afraid perhaps)? many thanks once again


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad you've decided against mixing. As for the leucs, how long have you had them, how old are they, and how long has you heard calling?


----------



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

my grounp of leucomeles are about 2 months with me. they are adult but not sure what age they are. they call very frequently especially in the morning almost every 30 second intervals sometimes driving me crazy


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

HaHa, it definitely sounds like they are mature, mine call all morning too. Try to compare their body shapes with the one you know is calling, females are usually slightly larger and more "round" looking than the males. My females usually look like they ate a marble. Also keep an eye on their behavior when you hear calling, I had 1.3 for a while and everytime the male would call the females would get in a dog pile and beat each other. Have you had any breeding from them?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

You could have more than 1 male. I had a group of 5 and whn they began to call I only had one calling male, then about 3 mos later the second male began to call, now they having calling battles everyday.

Leucs can sometime be a bit difficult to sex in my opinion. I have some chubby males that are almost as fat as the females.

Good luck


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

You _could_ have another male in there.... It depends... any idea how long they've been adults? My experience keeping more than one male leuc is the second one calls the rest call and there's a shouting match. But if they're still pretty young the other ones may just not have the guts (the vocal chords?) yet


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

moluccan said:


> thanks guys for your replies... you guys are so right i saw some aggression yesterday and i have seperated the species already. the leucomeles started mounting(which i think indicates they're fighting) the galacs even thought the galacs were bigger in size. i will keep this in mind NO MIXING


Well done.
Always-Always ask if you`re not sure.
It`s all about the froggies my friend.

John


----------

